# mod_rewrite Syntax



## Vaio (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich nun schon fast eine Stunde mit der Syntax kämpfe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier nicht jemand mal schnell über meinen Code schauen könnte. 

Leider habe ich nicht mal das Bsp. zum laufen bekommen:



```
RewriteEngine on
Options +FollowSymlinks 
RewriteRule ^autos-([0-9]+).html$ autos.php?ID=$1
```


infophp.php

```
Loaded Modules  core prefork http_core mod_so mod_access mod_auth mod_auth_anon mod_auth_dbm mod_auth_digest mod_ext_filter mod_include mod_log_config mod_env mod_mime_magic mod_cern_meta mod_expires mod_headers mod_usertrack mod_unique_id mod_setenvif mod_mime mod_status mod_autoindex mod_asis mod_info mod_suexec mod_cgi mod_vhost_alias mod_dir mod_imap mod_actions mod_userdir mod_alias mod_rewrite sapi_apache2 mod_fpcgid
```


Aktueller Link:


```
http://www.meinedomain/solutions/?Loesungen-E-Business+Systeme/&getObject=18&getLang=de
```

dieser soll im Anschluss so aussehen:

```
http://www.meinedomain/solutions/loesungen/e-business+systeme/18-de.html
```




Zuletzt habe ich noch diese Code hier zum laufen bekommen, aber irgendwie stelle ich mich gerade einfach zu dumm an. Vllt. bin ich es ja auch, man weiß es nicht *g*


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^([^/|shop]*)$ /solutions/$1 [L]
```



Es wäre ganz toll, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet 

Schöne Grüße,
Claus


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
Options		+FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine	on
RewriteRule	^solutions/([^/]+)/([^/]+/)([1-9][0-9]*)-([a-z]+)\.html$	/solutions/?$1-$2&getObject=$3&getLang=$4	[L]
```


----------



## Vaio (8. Februar 2006)

Leider tut sich rein gar nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung, keine Reaktion. 

Habe den Code zum einen in den ordner solutions (.htaccess) und in den Root kopiert, um zu testen.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2006)

Welche Anfragen hast du denn probiert?


----------



## Vaio (9. Februar 2006)

ja, die, die du oben geposted hast


----------

